# Arabian Questions



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

So I'm thinking about purchasing a horse in the next year. I know that a lot of people may think that it is wrong to focus on one breed but I am mostly interested in an arabian or arabian cross. I have a decent amount of selection out here and I have had some very pleasant experiences with the breed.

Before I get too into my search I want to ask a few questions to you knowledgeable folks out there.

Is this breed as versatile as it seems? I'm not sure where I'm going with my riding, it might just be casual, but I enjoy trails as a staple.

Does anyone know any reputable breeders from B.C. or Alberta?

What is the general price range (in western Canada) for an arabian horse that is broke to ride? All I care about really is walk, trot, canter... 

Do arabians have any common health issues that I should look out for?

Do you have any online resources or literary suggestions about arabians?

Or any other vital information... 










Thanks! -cfralic


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

The only reason I wouldn't have a pure arab is because of their fragile legs. Some are so frail. My frien has an arabian/welsh pony and she has stuffed legs because of the smidgen of arab she has in her. But I am not expert.

Also, most are hot headed and you need to get a nice quiet one for a trail horse. Trace its bloodlines back and see what their sire and dam are like.

Im in Australia so can't help you with bloodlines and prices lol.

Good luck!


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

I own an arab mare. She is the best horse I've ever owned. If you are a good rider and understand the breed you should be fine. Also, in picking one out, some arabs can be Very hot, some can be level headed and some no problems at all. Some of it is in the breeding, some of it is in the training. Just take your time and even quarabs are a wonderful mix!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I have 2 friends who each one owns an Arab gelding and another friend who owns a Quarab. Each of the 3 horses are wonderfully behaved and solid citizens. The 2 full Arabs have been shown in Arabian costume classes, one has been ridden in Christmas parades with strings of lights and garlands. All 3 have lots of trail ride miles on them. At one time I volunteered at a Theraputic Handicapped Ridng Center. One of the horses was a full Arab and he was a very steady-eddy horse. There are some high strung Arabs out there, though.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

In my opinion Arabs are actually renound for having quite good legs. I have an anglo arab and he is my first and only horse. I had had a lot of horsey experience in the past so I was ready to own a horse. He is very intelligent and needs to be kept occupied when being ridden. They love going out (on trials etc) and mine also love to jump.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

I also have two arabians, both have solid, big bones! One is pure polish and the other is 7/8ths polish. Like any other breed, it depends on the individual. One of my guys is absolutely bombproof, but kind of a lazy boy. He loves everyone and has a soft mouth and soft disposition.
My other guy is a bit more spirited, he is definitely a one person horse. He is a big guy and came to me with some baggage, but we're working through it. They are VERY different. 

Get out there and meet some different arabians and see what you think.

Tyler, the bomb proof guy, was shown in western pleasure, did some hunter jumper stuff, can drive and knows a little bit of dressage. He is definitely versatile.
Brandon, the spirited guy, would be an awesome endurance horse. I am considering it as we get him back in shape.

Both really have beautiful feet/legs and are very sturdy, as was my very first horse, who was egyptian. I love the breed, personally.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

my last lease horse was an arab he was shorter 14.1 or so and stocky but still had slenderish legs. But his lines are all endurance horses and he is one of the hot headed ones but in 4months i had him to where i could trust him completely to put my friends little sister up on him and walk them around letting her stear. It depends alot on the horse we had 4 that were awsome kids horses and 4 that we definitely would not put kids on.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I like quarabs only if they look more like arabs... I am not a big fan of the 'look' of quarter horses although their versatility is unmatched. 

I have heard with arabs you have to make sure they have a nice strong topline because they tend to move with their front legs and be a little flashy. Not that I don't like flashy but I'm kind of interested in trying out endurance at some point so stuff like that makes a difference. I know to look for big strong joints, great feet, a large chest and movement that covers ground.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have had two Arabian's in my lifetime. 

I had a grey Egyptian Arabian named Ira. Easily the best, most well trained, beautiful horse out there. (Though I may be biased ) While he had his moments (like every other horse in the world) he was steady and very kid proof. Loved people. Numerous people never truly grasped he truly was an Arabian because of his calm disposition. 

I currently still have my first horse, Phantom, who is an Arabian. As long as he is supervised he is wonderful with kids and I give lessons on him. But let me tell you... he's hot. When you get him onto the trails it's like someone lit a firecracker under his behind. Though my sister and I can handle him easily while he is in his "Ahhhhhh it's gonna get me!!!" while executing his "Aerial Dressage", it is a worrisome situation we both must be aware of.

Okay. Went on a tangent. My POINT is that I have both sides of the spectrum. Not entirely, Phantom is chill as can be on the ground and very child safe. Loves to be brushed and will stand forever while children love on him! But the idea is that you need to understand they are smart. I mean... really smart. Phantom has managed to open every single lock we've put onto his door. Within a couple hours. They learn how to get out of things quickly. They pick up bad habits quickly if you don't handle it quickly and firmly. 

I highly suggest Arabian's that are -properly- bred for people to own. They are so easy to get a connection out of. It's like people in a horse's body. However I say that they need to have a quiet hand and an understanding like a parent to a child. Patient but firm. Truly they are wonderful creatures. Easily my favorite breed. Just be very careful about how they are bred. In my personal opinion Arabian's bred for pleasure are more level headed then those bred for Halter. I would avoid Halter bred Arabian's, for the sake of they're known to be BEAUTIFUL but absolutely nuts. I'm not saying that is for all, I'm sure there are great ones in this world and breeders the DO have a brain. And on the flip side to that an Arab may not be bred for Halter and bred for pleasure but may be just as nuts as anything. It can go both ways. 

But really... wonderful breed. Good for you for not listening to the stereotype and getting to the breed. Good luck with your search!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

PintoTess said:


> The only reason I wouldn't have a pure arab is because of their fragile legs. Some are so frail. My frien has an arabian/welsh pony and she has stuffed legs because of the smidgen of arab she has in her. But I am not expert.
> 
> Also, most are hot headed and you need to get a nice quiet one for a trail horse. Trace its bloodlines back and see what their sire and dam are like.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but that's a bit of rubbish. The breed as a standard is renowned for having bone density unlike any other breed - for as frail as they LOOK, they're completely opposite. If this horse has weak legs, it's not because of her Arab blood, it's because of her conformation.

Although energetic, "hot headed" Arabs only come from badly handled Arabs. Well trained Arabs are renowned for their docile and loyal temperament, making them suitable for all disciplines and ages/skills of riders.

Arabians are VERY versatile, however bear in mind they are more of a "jack of all trades, master of one" and that would be endurance. They're GOOD at everything, but they only tend to excel at endurance. However, I have done endurance, trails, Dressage, jumping and gymkhana on my Arab so far! And we win local competitions in all events!

There are no real health issues I would be on the watch for, there are a couple you would worry about when it comes to breeding but that's about it. One bad thing about Arabs is they're tough as nails and tend to not let on when they're hurt. They will push that last 5 miles with a blown tendon if you let them, so you have to make extra sure you're paying attention to their condition and anything that may be off!

As far as reputable breeders, I could list a few but they're probably selling stock pricier then what you're looking for - you don't need a registered "bred to the nines" show horse. If you're looking for a quiet trail horse, I would look on local classified and horse sites because you're not going to find what you want in a pedigreed show animal that often is handled to deliberately bring out the "fire".

Prices range, but for what you're looking for, expect to pay the same as you would for any other trail horse - anywhere from $1,000 to $5,000 with the Canadian economy and depending on your location. I could sell a registered quiet trail Arab here for about $2,000 but I'm in Manitoba. Often times, the "backyard Arabs" are FAR more durable and versatile then the wellbred ones - more mixing of the lines, not as much inbreeding and just sportier animals that usually have Crabbet blood which I LOVE for a strong durable Arab!

Also, Half-Arabs are often JUST as good and you can specialize more in something. If you're into gaming, Quarabs are excellent. If you love English (jumping, Dressage), Arabian Warmbloods and Anglo-Arabs can hold their own! If you like flashy Saddleseat, get yourself a National Show Horse (Saddlebred/Arab)! Half-Arab crosses can also give you more height and substance without sacrificing quality or temperament as the biggest hang up people usually have is how small and dainty Arabs tend to be!

Best of luck, feel free to PM me if you have any other questions, I've been involved in Arabs my whole life, my grandpa and his brothers grew up breeding and showing them so I'm an Arab addict! :wink:


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

I couldn't have said it better, MM! I was gonna wait for access to a computer so I could say just about everything you said, but you beat me to it  also I have never heard of Arabs having frail legs?! They tend to have great feet, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Sorry, but that's a bit of rubbish. The breed as a standard is renowned for having bone density unlike any other breed - for as frail as they LOOK, they're completely opposite. If this horse has weak legs, it's not because of her Arab blood, it's because of her conformation.
> 
> Although energetic, "hot headed" Arabs only come from badly handled Arabs. Well trained Arabs are renowned for their docile and loyal temperament, making them suitable for all disciplines and ages/skills of riders.
> 
> ...



MM: Cheers, you said it all beautifully.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

*MacabreMikolaj:* You are a genius of the arabian world! Thankyou for answering all of my questions so clearly. If I get anymore I know who I will message! Real life experience is better then anything Google may tell me.

After all of these responses I am confident that there is no question: arabians are for me. As for the smallness being an issue I am a 'petite' woman so ponies fit me quite well. I rode an O.T.T.B. for awhile and I looked like a little munchkin way up on top of her.

*LikeIke17:* I think that the bad habits that your arab formed just show how clever they are. It must be irritating to be constantly rechecking or changing locks just because of one Clever Hans.  

As for a breed requiring the patience of a mother to child: PERFECT! My career is in early childhood education, so that's something I'm quite an expert at.


----------



## Shalani (Jul 16, 2009)

The only bad thing about Arabians is for the uneducated or inexperienced rider the Snort and flare they like to put on can be intimidating or misread as naughty behavior.

My two girls are very well behaved but... will still have days where they believe they are the *SHIZZLE* (lol) and everyone NEEDS to see them strut their stuff .

I love them !!! So full of themselves & so much personality .


----------



## LovinMyRy (Nov 30, 2010)

I have a quarab. He only looks like arab when he thinks some thing is going to eat him or hes running around the pasture.then all of a sudden this quarter horse is flagging his tail and has this beautiful arched neck lol. His personality ous unmatched tho. He is gentle and sucha love bug. You definitely have to be firm with him.he quite regularly thinks hes gods gift...lol but he will do anything I ask him and give his all for me. He also has an amazing bond with my two year old. Itd the sweetest thing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

I just have to say (I've been wanting to tell someone and hey here's the perfect thread!) tonght I went out to the barn after work to see my horse for the first time since last thursday, hopped on him bareback with no bridle and rode him around the arena.. Sidepassed/backed/went through cones. And he's only six. What a crazy Arab, hey? I just love him, he's my baby!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsesexposed (Apr 9, 2011)

I own an Arab mare and she is not hot at all. Her legs are very strong and she is great at trail riding because she has stamina. Sometimes, you can't look at the general breed, but at the individual horse. Find one you like, and go from there. I got my mare for free.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

i have had arabs for many years growing up. my family raised Arabs from the time i was in elementary school till i moved away from home and long after. we did a lot of competitive trails and always did well. we always placed and my sister won a 200 mile trail ride on her "backyard" Arab when she was about 13 or 14 years old. we trained all of our own horses (YES as KIDS) and i don't remember any being super flighty. the little Arab mare I have right now is pretty hot tempered but i was told that she was abused and she was green broke when i got her at age 11 years. really there is not a MEAN bone in her body. she spooks at everything but that just means to me that she does not have a lot of experience under saddle or in hand. when she spooks under saddle she never bucks or takes off, just jumps straight up in the air and comes down in a wide stance and snorts really loud at whatever scares her. Typical 2 year old green horse behavior she just needs the miles put on her. i've honestly never met a MEAN Arab(including several stallions) and I've never had one with bad legs or feet. we usually went barefoot with our Arabs the only time we wore shoes was when the farrier thought we were riding too much on the roads and had worn the horses hoofs too short. then hes either put shoes on or told us to keep them off the pavement as much as possible. (i never knew how me made the decisions what to do LOL) but we tried to do as told and between all the horses we owned we NEVER had a lame Arabian. EVER. 
if you are looking for a good trail riding arab we got our first Arabs from a place up north that i think may still be in business calls Gods Country Arabs. Both of the Fillies we bought were 2 years old and unbroke but sweet and gentle. i think we paid 1500 or 1600 for both horses. (that was 30 years ago) HOWEVER I just bought the little grey Arab mare that I now own and she is a Gods Country Arabian too!! I had no idea when i bought her. i paid 800. for her in Januaryand she is in foal to a really nice black Egyptian Arab stallion. I think shes a really nice little mare. she looks very similar to the horses we used to breed. Just to give you an idea of whats out there and what things are going for.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

oh yes and i find they are really really smart. This Mare I have now is the Einstein of the horse world. she can defeat any lock or gate pretty quickly!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

My mare is the exact same way. It's funny because she's always been "spooky", but it just means she flinches or jumps when something scares her - she never bolts, or bucks or takes advantage in any way.

Training her was a breeze - it's amazing she turned out as well as she did, she was born when I was 14 and at my grandpa's an hour away so she wasn't even really handled much until I got my license at 16 (2 years old), and even then I was only out once every few weeks on weekends. So her training was sporadic at best and somehow she just broke out like a dream. I didn't start riding her until she was 4, but she was the definition of "born broke" because when I finally stepped up on her, it was walk, trot and canter immediately with zero problems. She's NEVER bucked on me, and she's so adorable because once in awhile she'll take a jump, I'll be unbalanced, and she'll crowhop after until I ALMOST slide down her neck and then she stops dead and throws her head up to make sure I don't fall! :lol:

A child could handle her, she's got the most docile and sweet temperament, and as a 4 year old green broke Arab my totally novice boyfriend rode her regularly. 

My grandpa raised Arabs, and every single one of them was a docile pet. He used to lock me in his STALLION'S box stall to brush his legs and belly when I was like 5 years old, and he would babysit me the entire time, resting his muzzle on my head to make sure he always knew where he was. At 7 years old, I used to jump on his broodmares bareback with a halter, and I never got thrown. Heck, at one point I didn't have a riding horse when I was 12, so I saddled up an old broodmare who'd NEVER been ridden and all she did was yawn and let me pull her around the pasture with the reins!

I've simply never dealt with a bad attitude Arab, and even the ones that were abused had only fear in them without an ounce of malice. Zierra's dam was severely abused, and never lost her fear and yet she never hurt me or harbored ill will towards me, just liked to avoid humans mostly. The ONLY skittish Arabs I've ever handled were ones that were handled improperly. They're sensitive horses and they don't forget, but with enough love and respect, I think you can bring most of them around.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I love hearing all of these stories... just makes me want one sooner!

I can't seem to find any information about God's Country arabians. Maybe they aren't around anymore?


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

Arabians are one of the most debated breeds on market- you either love them or hate them. They are one of the oldest, if not the oldest breeds, and IMO are THE best breed ever. Usually, arabians are almost always perfect confo. Don't listen to what people say about them being frail- I have a 25 year old that just recently out ran a quarter horse that regularly runs barrels. They are VERY harty. The only problem I have with my girl, which by the way was my first and best horse ever, is that Arabs tend to have very fast metabolisms, so they take alot to keep weight on. They are VERY smart, and can be at times hot, but don't let it fool you- they are so incredible, and absolutely beautiful...one of the most looky horses you can get! And they excell at every event- my mare was a hunter jumper/dressage...her father was a cutting horse and halter horse and both of them won consistantly...they are so versatile, it's incredible. You'll love them. I used to HATE them and swore I would never get one...that worked out well; now they are my favorite and I plan to get another!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I do not own an Arabian but my horses are boarded at an Arabian ranch. They used to show all over the place, had a breeding operation and did lessons. Now, some breeding but not as much as the stallions are now 17 and 30!

The 17 year old Sadda is a pill beyond belief but he was a champion in the arena and smart as a whip. Trained out the wazootie. Old fella, Amir, was also a champion show horse and their foundation sire. What an old sweetie. He has some severe health issues now but he is still kickin'. He was gentle enough that children took lessons on him. Ms. Jean said in the show ring even mares in heat didn't get a look from him he was so well trained. 

I trail ride with the barn manager on her Arabian that is the offspring of Sadda and granddaughter of Amir on her dam's side. Legato is extremely athletic and a very good trail horse and has done dressage. Her dam was a dressage horse but switched to team penning. We are in QH country and she got a lot of laughs when she went in the arena for a little competition. No one was laughing when she won her first time out. 

My cousin has a Quarab who is an absolute DOLL. Gorgeous animal and well trained with a sweet temperment. Another friend has a horse off the ranch and Sababba is a doll. Sweet nature, fearless and goes and goes. I wore Biscuit out train riding one day and Legato was looking for more places to go.

Arabians are tough little nuts...hardy, strong, willing, smart as can be and drop dead gorgeous to boot. For the right owner they are a great horse...I just wish I had the gumption to own and ride one!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I have owned two and would own another if it came along. Altho both moved with more energy than most quarter horses, both were smart and level headed. Usually a scolding is adequate for a misdeamor. The one downside is they don't have the waxy dander in their coats that protects them from blowing snow/rain in the late fall and must be kept indoors. In 13 years that weather showed up only once. Other than that they grow a good coat and are best outside 24/7 with access to a dark shelter in summer.


----------



## lucyhorizon (Apr 18, 2011)

id had arabs for 20 plus years now my boy is now 30 years and is still sound!,(note he is anglo arab not pure bred) and i love them. an arab of good breeding should have no leg probs..they were bred and for their soundness and good temper, they could not live in the tents with the familes in the desert if they couldnt be trusted because of the children. ones of bad temper or unsoundness werent bred from....though in the last 2o years or so i have heard of a few well bred ones that have been too unsound to ride, but bad breeding practices come with all breeds not just this one. they are versatile and huge fun. i affiliated mine show jumping (he was great in a jump off, as he could turn on a sixpence do zero to flat out in a nanno second and had the scope to get himself out of trouble. he also did well in hand showing..and if id had the interest would have done dressage or long distance too. in my exp it seems arabs come in 2 types..either really chilled out or ditzy air heads..i always seemed to choose the airheads lol, i have found them to be a loyal and loving breed, also they are very clever and quick to learn..generally fun fun fun!
fitting saddles for some can be tricky as some have wide withers but with short backs..
as a general breed i cant say anything bad about them and youd look for the same faults in them as any other horse.
have a pic in my photos of my anglo..he was aged about 24 in thoses pics . hes 15.1hh..its a standing shot so he hasnt got his tail up in the air..he was just chilling!


----------



## Lenuccia (Oct 3, 2009)

We have had two arab mares. One was very sweet and obedient, unfortunately she had an old damage in one eye and started going blind on that eye (made her jump for the strangest reasons, not good on the mountain trails). The next was a Polish arab, she came to us with some bad experiences in her luggage and always kept to herself. Wasn't happy with other horses and really very mareish when in heat. Quite hot-headed, so not very good trail horse. But it might be due to her past.

Arabs are beautiful and very secure on their legs. Only health problem I can think of are the eyes. I have had one experience as written above and I have heard from several other persons with arabs that the eyes can be vulnerable. A conformation thing as arabs have big (and beautiful) eyes. 

Can't really help you with the rest as I live in Italy, Europe :-D


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

cfralic said:


> I love hearing all of these stories... just makes me want one sooner!
> 
> I can't seem to find any information about God's Country arabians. Maybe they aren't around anymore?


try looking them up as GC Arabians or Gods Country Arabians. i can ask my mother which state they were in. i remember we drove through deep snow to get the mares we bought from them. Fillies actually. My Arab i have now is by GC Razamataz born in 1996 so I'd say that there is a fair chance they are still in biz. i was totally surprised that my mare was from g
Gods Country. The TYPE is EXACTLY what we got from them as kids LOL. My sister saw her for the first time and said WOW that looks like a grey Version of GC Hope her old horse and i said yeah i think she has the same grand sire! it's a small world. You could try also getting on the Arabian horse breed magazine and trying to find them listed as breeders. I'll ask my mother what state they were in and msg you with the info.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

All true true true! (except for the frail legs bit) The arabian horse has heart, stamina, brains and beauty, good luck in your search for your dream horse =)


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> I have owned two and would own another if it came along. Altho both moved with more energy than most quarter horses, both were smart and level headed. Usually a scolding is adequate for a misdeamor. The one downside is they don't have the waxy dander in their coats that protects them from blowing snow/rain in the late fall and must be kept indoors. In 13 years that weather showed up only once. Other than that they grow a good coat and are best outside 24/7 with access to a dark shelter in summer.


Not true. I'm not sure were this information would have come from. My Arab CANNOT be kept indoors, she will pace incessantly. The only time she is ever blanketed is once winter is consistently -20 and colder, due to not growing a sufficient coat. She endures rain, sleet and cold just as well as any other breed, and I know PLENTY of Arabs who are kept outdoors all winter with no blanket. My old Arab gelding was never blanketed and kept outside all year round, he grew a poofy coat to rival a Percheron. All other Arabs I've owned have grown beautiful coats and endured our vicious Manitoba winters with zero problems, no weight loss and usually coming into spring even fatter. I never catch them shivering, even when other breeds are shivering from blowing driving snow/sleet/rain.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Not true. I'm not sure were this information would have come from. My Arab CANNOT be kept indoors, she will pace incessantly. The only time she is ever blanketed is once winter is consistently -20 and colder, due to not growing a sufficient coat. She endures rain, sleet and cold just as well as any other breed, and I know PLENTY of Arabs who are kept outdoors all winter with no blanket. My old Arab gelding was never blanketed and kept outside all year round, he grew a poofy coat to rival a Percheron. All other Arabs I've owned have grown beautiful coats and endured our vicious Manitoba winters with zero problems, no weight loss and usually coming into spring even fatter. I never catch them shivering, even when other breeds are shivering from blowing driving snow/sleet/rain.


I'm happy that you're disagreeing with that post because I was immediately concerned... B.C. is a rainy, muggy climate (little wind but lots of water) and the winters don't get too bad here in terms of temperature but the flurries and just plain icy rain come like clockwork around November and don't leave until March. If they're OK in Manitoba, they should be warm and cozy here, haha.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

There are two women at our old barn who own 4 old Arabs, and they just came through the winter just fine with no blankets and not even any shelter except straw bales as a wind break (yes, we left that barn for a reason!)

My Arab gelding NEVER wore a blanket his entire life, and he's 19 now! These pics were taken 5 years ago and I think it's rather obvious he'd be safe in even the worst conditions:


















This is my Arab mare who doesn't grow a proper winter coat - quite frankly, I'm pretty sure she COULD still winter fine without a blanket but because she can't stand coming inside, I pamper her with a big winter blanket once it starts snowing:



















Hahahaha, just get 'em fat going into winter and you'll be fine! :lol:


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

how od you get your arab fat???? Mine is 25 and she is okay, I suppose, for her age, but i wold LOOOOVEE for her to look like that^^^


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

cfralic said:


> I'm happy that you're disagreeing with that post because I was immediately concerned... B.C. is a rainy, muggy climate (little wind but lots of water) and the winters don't get too bad here in terms of temperature but the flurries and just plain icy rain come like clockwork around November and don't leave until March. If they're OK in Manitoba, they should be warm and cozy here, haha.


sorry for the double post, but I also wanted to comment: My arab gets hot under her winter blanket...mind it only gets in the 20's around here, but since all my horses were born and raised in Florida, it is cold for them.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ohhh, all these wonderful stories make me want to get one real bad too!! They are definitely my dream horses! 
There is one Arab at my barn and I love her. I only rode her twice though. The first time she was a dream, I would barely touch her and she would move perfectly. The second time she was as giddy as a jelly bean! LOL! 
She pranced around and hopped like a bunny, twisted her head, but as much as she was scared of all the silly little things she had seen trillions of times before, she would never do more then a little side step and/or accelerate and shake her head. She never bolted and whenever she went too fast and I got scared, when I sat really back and pulled on the reins she would immediately stop.
I was really surprised actually when that happened, because other horses in the past would fight it and try to continue going faster until they surrendered and FINALLY stopped. She gave in almost immediately.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj: Your horses are in great shape, and I'm jealous! My ultimate dream horse is an arabian with fur the colour of a bright new penny: and you've got two of them.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

I agree with the winter coats. My old guy goes all winter without one. Unless it gets ridiculously cold (teens in Fahrenheit which is rare) He has never needed one. He's a mammoth, but is still beautiful in summer and gets a nice thin coat. The only thing I can warn you about is that you need to be careful with that winter coat. If it heats up quickly, you need to be out there helping them get that hair off quickly so they don't get over heated.  Have fun with the dog sized lump of fur you'll end up with


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*Go for it*

I have a Morab that came to me with a ton of baggage but that I wouldn't trade for the world. They are wicked smart and with mine you have to be on top of her all the time. The tend to test limits just like the one poster said, like a parent with a child. And I don't parent her as well as I could because some of her antics make me smile. I also have always loved the breed and their versatility and endurance. 
For example, the first day I got her they handed her to me after she unloaded and she took off in the direction of the road. I was hanging on to her halter with one hand, and used my other to unsnap the lead from underneath and snapped it on the side so I had a chance of turning her head. Well it worked but it wasn't a warm, snuggle beginning. To this day, when I have a regular halter on her and I'm taking her to the barn, she'll STILL occasionally try and barrel past me and once in front, there isn't a thing i can do to stop her. It's 900 lbs and 4 legs against me. 
Why does she do it? She gains absolutely nothing by beating me to the barn  All she gains is going back and re-walking with me while I pay attention so she doesn't get away again. I think Sienna will always try to be the alpha but that could have more to do with how she came to me and my lack of limits at time. 
I'd just be more careful of the horse bred to show. One poster said they're nuts and I wouldn't be surprised, look at what they did to the Irish Setter? But I read an article as breeders try and get a more and more dished face, they've turned some of these 'wind drinkers' into horses with breathing problems. Cheryl


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj, your mare is beautiful. Absolutly stunning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

cfralic said:


> MacabreMikolaj: Your horses are in great shape, and I'm jealous! My ultimate dream horse is an arabian with fur the colour of a bright new penny: and you've got two of them.


Hehe, that's so funny because I was SO mad when Zierra came out chestnut - my grandpa's stallion and broodmares were all chestnut, so that means they can ONLY ever produce chestnut foals so it's been nothing but chestnut Arabs for me since I was born. Zierra's dam was bay and her sire was black, and she came out CHESTNUT! :lol: I am haunted by them I swear!

She is GORGEOUS in summer though, everyone always asks me what supplements I feed her, and it's just good old grass and love!



















Hehe, yeah she's never been SKINNY before! She's sitting nicely at 850 pounds right now (she's closer to 950 pounds in the grazing pic, closer to 850 pounds in the riding pic), but she's going back on grass this summer so she's gonna be plumpin' again! :lol:

christabelle - Thank you so much! She's my heart and soul, and my equine soul mate if ever a thing existed, she'll be with me until the day she dies!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have worked with ridden and shown many different breeds of horses and the Arabian is still my favorite hands down. Noth only can they do any discipline that you would be interested in, they are also smart, loyal, gentle, and just really love their humans, often times more than thier horse friends. They are often times discriminated against because people think they are hot dumb crazy worthless horses that can't do anything. But what it really is that because Arabians are soo smart then they often are smarter than their owners and might learn things you don't want them to or didn't even realize you taught them. But it is quite the opposite. Arabians have to be treated differently than many other breeds. They are a very proud breed. So they can't be treated with force or aggression, you ask them to do something for you. At least that is what I have found. And often times this is why many people don't like the breed and they make these opinions about them because they don't know how to handle them. Yes they do their snort and and showy spark but they aren't bad. Typically if an Arab has been trained well if they do spook then they just flinch or get really alert but I have rarely had on bolt or buck or make a huge fuss. Thier legs are not fragile at all, they are quite the opposite in fact. I have never seen a lame Arab in all my years handling them. Yes they may be thin but they are very sturdy and have good strong bone. Also many Arabs are able to go barefoot even on rough terrain because their hooves are also very strong and healthy. I have owned 2 personally myself, on a Quarab and the other a full Arab. Although they both had completely opposite personalities where my Quarab liked to test his limits everyday but at the same time I had total confidence and trust in him, and my full Arab that even though she was on the hotter side she still took care of me and really tried to please, and was my best friend. I deffintiely reccommend an Arab to anyone who is looking for a horse either if it is thier first horse or thier 10th. The Arabian really trully is an amazing breed.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow she is so gorgeous in the summer! She looks like the perfect ideal arabian to me. Argh, I wish I had the supplies to run out and grab one right now, it's just not feasable. Next year I will be able to look around so I am just trying to keep my eyes open for good farms in BC/Alberta. 

Does anyone know any breeders in BC/Alberta?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

I own an Arab, and as far as I am concerned he has no health problems. As far as being "Hot Headed" He is a little hyper but I also own a Appaloosa and he, if the same weight and came from the same background would be the same (The Appaloosa has had more training and he is quite fat, he came from a good home where as my Arab was skinny as he was a rescue and the more weight he puts on the better he feels, he is also more Agile than the Appaloosa but if the Appaloosa was as fit as my Arab the App could do some damage too!) So It depends on the particular horse and the way its been trained and handled. I too like Arabs better than the stocky Quarter horse  The only one problem with my Arab is he isnt an "Easy Keeper" But I guess that depends on the partcular horse too.


----------



## alexiskimd (Mar 7, 2011)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> christabelle - Thank you so much! She's my heart and soul, and my equine soul mate if ever a thing existed, she'll be with me until the day she dies!


So I just have to put my story out there, but I just got my first horse (Chyna), an arabian mare a few months ago. Three days in, I was ready to give her back. I got her from an Arabian breeder in Texas, but she wasn't a show horse (she was endurance), so they didn't put too much time into her manners. Her ground manners were awful, and I couldn't even get on her without someone being there to hold her for me. In addition, she had been taught to just go, go, go, all the time. So after falling off four or five times while trying to mount her, I was in tears and ready to give up.

Well, I decided to stick it out, and I am so glad that I did. Chyna is the smartest horse ever. After about two weeks, she walked perfectly on the ground, and after about a month, she stood SO nicely for me to get on. Even now, she is very consistent with her trot and canter, and doesn't try to take off any more. Macabre, I so agree with you saying she is your soul mate. I really understand that! I mean, it was difficult at first, but she has made me so much better, and we get each other now. Every day I look forward to riding her. So, OP, I think that is something that people haven't mentioned yet, is how SMART Arabians are. They are so quick to learn and eager to please. Chyna would go all day if I asked her. 

I'm glad that you have discovered Arabians.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

It depends on the horse...an arab my be hot,likes to fling its head while walking and can be a bit hyper.Some can be very mellow..I know this one that was reaaallly mellow and she was a lesson horse. She is pretty old and now retired. I had one..or atleast I considered her mine as I would spend time with her and I did buy her but got my money back.She was barn sour big time and at the time I did not know enough so she was a bit much for me..she took me through a steel door and my knee is messed up and gets sore. She was a sweet horse but she kind of ruined it for me with purebred arabs..I will admitt..I'm somtimes a little iffy on them. I promised myself never get an arab...well we got an arab/welsh last weekend and she is coming home this weekend ..it was suppose to be today.anyways...she is a bit nervous horse but wasn't imprinted at birth.

Here in Oregon you can get arabs for nearly nothing..usually under a grand and they are rideable..the thing is the market here is low and horses are going to new homes for free. 

Although arabs tend to have spindley legs they are strong but they look like toothpicks.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Her is Jasmine..the horse that got me started...please ignore my horrid position...it's very embarassing.....


----------



## glynis4 (May 11, 2011)

Aww Jasmine is sooo cute! I have a gray arab as well - he's one of the "reactive" ones - I've had him for 10 years, and at my current stable for almost 5 years, and he still occasionally takes off on me in the arena - tends to only happen when I haven't ridden for a couple weeks though... :think:

They are definitely smart and LOVE people/attention. Even though he's not the most laid back horse, he's still been used for Therapeutic riding lessons (along with another arab and a welsh/arab cross); I'm pretty sure he knows when he needs to behave


----------



## Albertagirl1 (May 13, 2011)

My parents bred Arabs and I learned to ride on a half-arab. Like a lot of people have been saying, it depends on the individual horse. My own arabian is incredibly sensitive but my dad's is very lazy. It depends on the trainer, and personality of the horse. 

I hope you find what you are looking for and best of luck


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Arabians rock!! I have a Straight Egyptian and love her, lots of personality and will go all day long. Polish Arabians tend not to run so hot as other types. They might have fine bones but they are very hearty and as a breed can do any discipline you choose.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I have been checking out this filly who lives nearby, ..::Sunesta Arabians::..Small breeders of beautiful Arabian Horses in British Columbia Canada 

I don't have the means to purchase her right now but I really like her for some reason and I'm not sure about the who's who in her pedigree.

I recognize the names Padron, Khemosabi, and Padron Psyche but I don't know any of the other names or what any of them specialize in.


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, she's beautiful. I don't know anything about the pedigrees anymore, been too long, but she looks like an Egyptian with Polish coloring, very different looking, and very beautiful.


----------



## Renex (Jun 1, 2011)

She looks to be lovely, i think they have her priced quite reasonable too  If her temperament is as sweet as her looks she could be the one

Kristine


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Gidget said:


> Although arabs tend to have spindley legs they are strong but they look like toothpicks.


I don't know the type of Arabs you've been around, but properly bred ones have strong legs that are proportionate to their frames.

If a horse has 'toothpick legs', it's a badly bred example of its breed.



morabhobbyhorse said:


> I don't know anything about the pedigrees anymore, been too long, but she looks like an Egyptian with Polish coloring, very different looking, and very beautiful.


Morab,_ all _Arabians have the same colorations, regardless of type. I've never heard of or seen any Polish Arabians that are differently colored than Egyptian Arabians, or Russian Arabians, or Crabbet bred Arabians, etc. They're all the same breed, just different _types_.


----------



## Renex (Jun 1, 2011)

The waters are pretty muddy with "polish arabs" in recent years they have used everything from Straight egyptian and egyptian related stallions to spanish, russian and domestic breds. 

Well bred arabian horses are known for good solid flat bone, they are known for being sound horses who can work harder (and for longer) than breeds twice the size.

Having said that, bone density and bone thickness are two different things. There is no way to tell by looking at the outside of a leg how strong that bone is. Having said that, pick horses who have clean bone, joints, angles and tendons. pick horses from families known to be sound. I will not breed to, or buy anything from a bloodline that I know has lameness issues. 

Life to short to not have the whole package  Sound horse, sound pedigree, sound mind, sound of us galloping down the trail for a long time together 

Kristine


----------



## morabhobbyhorse (Apr 17, 2011)

*Oh Speed Racer, sigh*



Speed Racer said:


> Morab,_ all _Arabians have the same colorations, regardless of type. I've never heard of or seen any Polish Arabians that are differently colored than Egyptian Arabians, or Russian Arabians, or Crabbet bred Arabians, etc. They're all the same breed, just different _types_.


I will defer to your obvious superior knowledge of Arabians but to me en Egyptian Arab is usually flea bitten grey or light, or the absolute black ones. To ME the Polish ones are when you start seeing bays, and blazes, snips, white sox, etc. I also THINK the Egyptians have the dishier faces than the others and this filly has a very dished face, but that is happening in all types of Arabians now from over breeding for that.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm very sad- filly has been sold. Not that I had 2k kicking around but darn it!

I've noticed it seems as if grey is a very, very common colour with arabians. I seem to see more greys for sale then anything. Is it just a coincidence or do arabians often have a grey trait?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

morabhobbyhorse said:


> I will defer to your obvious superior knowledge of Arabians but to me en Egyptian Arab is usually flea bitten grey or light, or the absolute black ones. To ME the Polish ones are when you start seeing bays, and blazes, snips, white sox, etc. I also THINK the Egyptians have the dishier faces than the others and this filly has a very dished face, but that is happening in all types of Arabians now from over breeding for that.


What's with the attitude? How does your personal opinion on Arabs, which is completely wrong, have anything to do with helping the OP find a suitable one? Black is one of the rarest colors in Egyptian Arabs as they had difficulty handling the extreme sun due to their color and were bred out quickly by culling foals. Chestnut and grey are the most common.

And the splashy coloring comes from the Crabbet lines, most interestingly enough, the Crabbet lines brought out of Egypt. You won't tend to find any splashy coloring on pure Polish horses, I have traced the sabino/splashed white coloring back to *Mesaoud.

As beautiful as the filly the OP posted is, I see no benefit by making a big deal over how unique she is when she is about as average and normal as an Arab get in terms of coloration and accordance to the bloodlines she carries.

I am sorry she is sold already cfralic. And yes, there is a very high rate of grey in Arabs and it does seem very prevalent in Egyptian Arabs most likely due to the conditions and the preference for as light a color as possible. Many many Arabs brought over from Egypt back in the 50's - 80's were grey - all 5 of the breeding bunch brought over by Ansata were grey so that just spells a whole HERD of greys right there once you start breeding! :lol:

It's not a bad color, just ensure you're prepared for the seriously high incidences of melanoma in grey horses.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

If you understand the breed, buy from a reputable person, you will have a wonderful riding partner. I have never owned one who didn't have a heart the size of the moon.


----------



## cfralic (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm confused about how I can figure out which breeders are 'reputable'? 

I mean, I can look at a pedigree, even meet the breeders, but I don't have many horsey-friends and the ones I do have aren't arabian afficianados. I'm thinking my only option is to attend horse shows and try to chat up the people there? Any other ideas?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

It depends on what your definition of reputable is. Keep in mind that even some of the big name trainers/owner who are winning at Nationals aren't above selling a three legged horse on painkillers. This is true in ANY showring/circle.

I would focus your attention on people who are breeding specifically for training and sales - I would be less interested in how many national championships they won and more interested in the comments of the people who have purchased from them.

It's typically pretty easy to Google a barn or owner name and come up with dirt if they've partaken in dirty dealings and ripping people off. For the most part, people aren't out to rip you off, but yes I would familiarize yourself with the people and the showrings around you and do your best to get to know some of them on a more personal level.


----------

